# Gerücht: Saber Interactive nicht mehr an Weiterentwicklung von Quake Champions beteiligt



## Maverick3k (26. Januar 2019)

*Gerücht: Saber Interactive nicht mehr an Weiterentwicklung von Quake Champions beteiligt*

Hi,

im Bethesda Forum (Maschinelle Übersetzung) hat ein Nutzer (Rauf eine russische Seite (Maschinelle Übersetzung) verlinkt die behauptet, dass Saber Interactive nicht mehr an QC arbeiten soll. Angeblich soll id Software und Bethesda seit dem Oktober Patch übernommen haben. Nur noch paar Grafiker sollen am Spiel arbeiten und das wohl nur, weil sie 2-3 Helden machen müssen, bevor Rage 2 erscheint.

Sollte das stimmen, würde ich das sehr gut finden. Nur das Bethesda da mitmischt misstfällt mir. Das die Entwickler von Saber nicht sonderlich fähig sind, hat man in den letzten Monaten durchaus sehen können. Und Bethesda hat sich mit FO76 nicht wirklich mit Ruhm bekleckert...

Nur als Erinnerung: Es ist ein Gerücht! Offiziell wurde noch nichts bestätigt. Ob es stimmt, wird die Zukunft zeigen.


----------

